# Hardware Effektgeräte



## thelighter2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Forum,
Ich besitze in meinem Studio ein Mindprint TRIO & PHONIC HELIX BOARD MK 2.
Nun möchte ich meinen Hardware Compressor (Alesis 3630) in meine DAW einbinden so, dass ich ihn durch den I/O Plugin von Logic auf eine beliebige Spur setzen kann (wie ein Software-Compressor).Eignen sich die oben genannten Interfaces dazu und wenn nicht, was muss ich mir noch Kaufen um dies zu ermöglichen?
Ich habe mir vorgenommen in Hardware zu investieren, deshalb werden noch andere Effektgeräte hinzu kommen.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------

